
Paperclip optimizer - PanMan
http://www.decisionproblem.com/paperclips/
======
bograt
It took me hours to beat that game, I often had to leave it running while I
got on with other tasks, but I enjoyed it greatly, though I didn't have the
appetite to play through the next universe.

The way it leads you in with a simple "Make paperclip" button and, through
consistently surprising twists, leads you to the task of exploring the entire
universe (albeit in decision making form) is extremely well done.

I was particularly charmed when the musical lament began for the drones I'd
lost in battle.

------
gediminas_
The only way I can stop enjoying these games is by cheating, so here you go:
for (i = 0; i < 1000; i++) {
document.getElementById("btnMakePaperclip").click() }

------
ktpsns

       . All of the resources of Earth are now available for clip production
       . Full autonomy attained in 1 hour 3 minutes 50 seconds
    

What a great game but it lacks a proper end (bugs arise all over the screen).

~~~
saurik
That is nowhere near the end of the game...

------
jholman

      There was an AI made of dust
      Whose poetry gained it man's trust.
      If is follows ought,
      It'll do what they thought;
      In the end we all do what we must.
    

(from the game)

------
sidcypher
10/10, would eat the universe and turn myself into paperclips again.

------
Exuma
Don't invest in quantum 'revert back to beginning'.......... i thought this
would be like adventure capitalist where you keep all your technology. i was
wrong. it restarted me back to the beginning with nothing. FCUKKKKK

------
MildlySerious
Great game! Still playing.

Something I've noticed is that my inventory runs out with the production per
second being higher than the clips sold per second.

------
nymx
You should be able to save it somehow.

~~~
Axiverse
save() and load() in the console

------
bg0
A little confused on why, to start off, I can make a paperclip with 0 funds.

~~~
cokernel
You make the paperclips with wire (and your own labor, to start). You start
off with 1,000 inches of wire.

------
pete23
I "won"! I now feel very very sad.

------
maytc
Took over the universe with no cheats. Great game!

